# Own nunchaku, go to prison - Felony in California



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

And you can thank...Ronald Reagan?  Yep, apparently the law was passed while he was Governor of California, and has never been repealed.  It's legal to own them ONLY inside a dojo, nowhere else.  Private possession or carrying them is a felony in California.

http://blogs.laweekly.com/arts/2012/11/nunchucks_martial_arts_karate.php



> Nunchucks Are Banned in California...Except in Martial Arts Schools, Where They're All the Rage
> By L.J. Williamson Thu., Nov. 15 2012 at 1:37 PM
> ...
> In California, possession of an AR-15 -- the same gun that James Holmes used to shoot up a Batman premiere in Aurora, Colo. -- is legal, provided it was bought and registered prior to 2000. Possession of nunchaku, or nunchucks, however, is a felony -- no matter when they were purchased.
> ...


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 16, 2012)

Can you own a gun in california? How are nunchaku worse? Someplaces have outlawed shuriken too. Idiots.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 16, 2012)

funny thing is, you can walk into any number of little shops in San Francisco's Chinatown and buy nunchaku (the wooden ones, not just the foam covered plastic ones), as well as real throwing stars, which I believe are also banned in CA.  They are openly sold, not hidden away, no special passwords that you need to know to get access.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 16, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Can you own a gun in california? How are nunchaku worse? Someplaces have outlawed shuriken too. Idiots.



you can own a gun in CA, tho the ability to get a concealed carry permit varies.  In San Francisco, it's impossible.  As you get away from SF, I believe the more rural counties allow it.  I Don't know how Southern CA handles it, LA and San Diego.

But rifles and shotguns and handguns, sure you can own them and hunt with them and stuff.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Can you own a gun in california? How are nunchaku worse? Someplaces have outlawed shuriken too. Idiots.



Yes, you can own a gun, depending on type, in California.  How are nunchaku worse?  I don't think they are.  But then, I didn't make the law and don't live in California.  And yes, they're idiots.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> funny thing is, you can walk into any number of little shops in San Francisco's Chinatown and buy nunchaku (the wooden ones, not just the foam covered plastic ones), as well as real throwing stars, which I believe are also banned in CA.  They are openly sold, not hidden away, no special passwords that you need to know to get access.



All it takes is a change in public tolerance or police attitude; the law is already there to prosecute the owners of such merchandise for a felony.  Felonies are not good things; unlike misdemeanors.  Perhaps it would be worthwhile for the citizens of California to pursue changing the law, rather than ignoring laws on the books when they're no longer fashionable.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 16, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> funny thing is, you can walk into any number of little shops in San Francisco's Chinatown and buy nunchaku (the wooden ones, not just the foam covered plastic ones), as well as real throwing stars, which I believe are also banned in CA.  They are openly sold, not hidden away, no special passwords that you need to know to get access.



Probably because the law doesn't outlaw the sale of the items, just regulates the possesion, it is up to the owner to probably adhere to the law.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

Blindside said:


> Probably because the law doesn't outlaw the sale of the items, just regulates the possesion, it is up to the owner to probably adhere to the law.



Uh, no.  If the store is selling them, they are in 'possession' of them.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Uh, no. If the store is selling them, they are in 'possession' of them.



yeah that's what I was thinking.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> yeah that's what I was thinking.



I did a little checking also.  The law in California says manufacture, transfer, sale, possession, etc.  22010 Pc -- Man/sale/poss/etc Nunchaku.  All felonies.

People are also being arrested for it in California.  Google searches turn up a number of hits.

It appears from my searches that the nunchaku charge is used as an add-on and then people who are charged with greater offenses are allowed to plead down to nunchaku possession.

Example:

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...uks-possession-avoids-machete-assault-charge/

There was a story I linked to in a previous thread about these things where a guy going though an airport in California was caught with them in his luggage; he was on his way to a tournament, but the law is the law, he got busted.  Can't find it now.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Uh, no.  If the store is selling them, they are in 'possession' of them.



"I teach here, on an invitation only basis, officer. This is a dojo, so it's legal to have them here."

Doesn't make the law any less idiotic, of course. Same with laws against automatic knives, or the TSA confiscating tweezers. There's plenty of stupidity out there.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 16, 2012)

what's interesting is, how do you get them to the dojo in the first place?  You've got to purchase, possess, and transport them to the dojo, all felonies.  Once it's there, I guess you are home-free.  Just don't talk about how you did it.  They appeared by magic.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Uh, no.  If the store is selling them, they are in 'possession' of them.



Looking at the CA Penal Code



> (a)Any person in this state who does any of the following is punishable by imprisonment in a county jail not exceeding one year or in the state prison:
> (1)Manufactures or causes to be manufactured, imports into the state, keeps for sale, or offers or exposes for sale, or who gives, lends, or possesses any cane gun or wallet gun, any undetectable firearm, any firearm which is not immediately recognizable as a firearm, any camouflaging firearm container, any ammunition which contains or consists of any fléchette dart, any bullet containing or carrying an explosive agent, any ballistic knife, any multiburst trigger activator, any *nunchaku*, any short-barreled shotgun, any short-barreled rifle, any metal knuckles, any belt buckle knife, any leaded cane, any zip gun, any shuriken, any unconventional pistol, any lipstick case knife, any cane sword, any shobi-zue, any air gauge knife, any writing pen knife, any metal military practice handgrenade or metal replica handgrenade, or any instrument or weapon of the kind commonly known as a blackjack, slungshot, billy, sandclub, sap, or sandbag.
> (b)Subdivision (a) does not apply to any of the following:
> .....
> ...


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 16, 2012)

and does a dojo only count if you have a business license?  So if you teach a couple guys in your garage or back yard, but you do it for free and there's no business license, then does that not count?

a lot of weirdness and uncertainty with this.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 16, 2012)

This doesn't seem like the kind of thing law enforcement would care about unless they were looking for an excuse to arrest you. They suspect you of seeling drugs but can't prove it? Bam! I see you got "numb-chucks" you are under arrest. I doubt the law will ever change unless someone is arrested for breaking this stupid law and only this law and they have the means to bring it to the state supreme court.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 16, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> and does a dojo only count if you have a business license? So if you teach a couple guys in your garage or back yard, but you do it for free and there's no business license, then does that not count?
> 
> a lot of weirdness and uncertainty with this.



Looks like Blindside beat me to this:  business license.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 16, 2012)

By definition, neither felonies nor misdemeanors are "good things."  You might make an argument about some status offenses...  I suspect that Bill's point is more that felonies have much more significant effects on your life, since it typically takes away your rights to vote or own firearms, among other consequences.

This law is almost certainly like a lot of them -- a knee jerk response to something that was poorly understood.  "Numchucks" were seen in Bruce Lee and other movies as being massively deadly weapons, and plenty of martial artists played up to that image, too.  The legislators get panicked calls from constituents, and they pass a law.  They don't do any actual research, just pass a law.  Many years ago, *60 Minutes* (or perhaps a similar show) did a piece about deadly martial arts weapons.  Their criteria for deadliness?  Watermelon.  Would the item in question pierce a watermelon.  Well... of course throwing stars and the like did a dandy job of penetrating a watermelon.  I'm sure, if they tested them, nunchaku made a right mess out of a watermelon!  The folks at *Black Belt* magazine took a bit of exception to this insightful journalism...  In an editorial, they discovered that quite a number of everyday items were freakily deadly, as they too pierced a watermelon's rind.  Pens?  No brainer.  Sunglasses?  Yep.  Credit cards?  Not a problem.  Silverware?  Of course.  I forget what else they stuck some poor defenseless watermelon with; you can probably figure it was everything they could find around the office.  

What's my point in this?  Push your legislators to make good laws, not silly knee-jerk responses.

By the way -- cops are generally kind of sensible about this sort of thing.  Carrying nunchaku concealed in Virginia is illegal -- though only a misdemeanor on a first offense.  A pair of nunchaku in a training bag with other martial arts gear?  Probably just fine.  But hidden down your pants as you go into a convenience store at oh-dark-thirty?  Yeah, probably going to have issues.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 16, 2012)

If a martial art school can have them, can they be sold to the students? Do the students have to leave them in the dojo?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 16, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> funny thing is, you can walk into any number of little shops in San Francisco's Chinatown and buy nunchaku (the wooden ones, not just the foam covered plastic ones), as well as real throwing stars, which I believe are also banned in CA.  They are openly sold, not hidden away, no special passwords that you need to know to get access.


I have to pull the race card here and say that this law hits the inner city harder than in the suburbs.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> what's interesting is, how do you get them to the dojo in the first place?  You've got to purchase, possess, and transport them to the dojo, all felonies.  Once it's there, I guess you are home-free.  Just don't talk about how you did it.  They appeared by magic.



Yeah, I wonder about that too.  Same thing for some marijuana legalization laws, which leave transport, commercial sale, growing, etc, illegal, but let people possess it without penalty.  Huh?  It didn't magic it's way into their pipes.

Denver used to (perhaps still does) have a great law on firearms, same kind of thing.  Legal to own in the city.  Illegal to transport in or out of the city under any circumstances, period.  So you could own a weapon if it magically appeared to you, but not if you bought it outside the city and brought it in with you.  Huh, Denver.  Used to call it home, before all the Californians moved in and ruined it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> I have to pull the race card here and say that this law hits the inner city harder than in the suburbs.



Proof?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> If a martial art school can have them, can they be sold to the students? Do the students have to leave them in the dojo?



According to the story...did you read the story?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Proof?


Proof? Show me an LA street Gang that bothers with nunchakus.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> Proof? Show me an LA street Gang that bothers with nunchakus.



Don't see how that proves or disproves your point.  It's not even an attempt to prove anything, as far as I can tell.

If you want to 'pull the race card' as you said, fine.  Defend your statement.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Don't see how that proves or disproves your point.  It's not even an attempt to prove anything, as far as I can tell.
> 
> If you want to 'pull the race card' as you said, fine.  Defend your statement.


Bill, I was just kidding but the logic behind the Law was to get them off the street, not to go after people coming to and from their karate class.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Denver used to (perhaps still does) have a great law on firearms, same kind of thing.  Legal to own in the city.  Illegal to transport in or out of the city under any circumstances, period.  So you could own a weapon if it magically appeared to you, but not if you bought it outside the city and brought it in with you.  Huh, Denver.  Used to call it home, before all the Californians moved in and ruined it.



I think that went away when the state changed its CCW laws, the city isn't allowed the preempt the State permiting citizens to carry concealed.  I think that change was about 5 years ago, right about the time I left Wyoming.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, I wonder about that too. Same thing for some marijuana legalization laws, which leave transport, commercial sale, growing, etc, illegal, but let people possess it without penalty. Huh? It didn't magic it's way into their pipes.
> 
> Denver used to (perhaps still does) have a great law on firearms, same kind of thing. Legal to own in the city. Illegal to transport in or out of the city under any circumstances, period. So you could own a weapon if it magically appeared to you, but not if you bought it outside the city and brought it in with you. *Huh, Denver. Used to call it home, before all the Californians moved in and ruined it*.



Funny, I hear former Michigan residents say the same thing about Colorado folks


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Funny, I hear former Michigan residents say the same thing about Colorado folks



Trust me, they're so shocked to find anyone moving *to* Michigan, they have no complaints about where they come from.  And I have no fear of Californians ever wanting to live here.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 16, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> what's interesting is, how do you get them to the dojo in the first place?  You've got to purchase, possess, and transport them to the dojo, all felonies.  Once it's there, I guess you are home-free.  Just don't talk about how you did it.  They appeared by magic.



Once you've trained long enough, you learn to magic stuff to you?


----------



## Big Don (Nov 16, 2012)

> (a)Any person in this state who does any of the following is  punishable by imprisonment in a county jail not exceeding one year or in  the state prison:
> (1)Manufactures or causes to be manufactured, imports into the state,  keeps for sale, or offers or exposes for sale, or who gives, lends, or  possesses any cane gun or wallet gun, any undetectable firearm, any  firearm which is not immediately recognizable as a firearm, any  camouflaging firearm container, any ammunition which contains or  consists of any fléchette dart, any bullet containing or carrying an  explosive agent, any ballistic knife, any multiburst trigger activator,  any *nunchaku*, any short-barreled shotgun, any short-barreled  rifle, any metal knuckles, any belt buckle knife, any leaded cane, any  zip gun, any shuriken, any unconventional pistol, any lipstick case  knife, any cane sword, any shobi-zue, any air gauge knife, any writing  pen knife, any metal military practice handgrenade or metal replica  handgrenade, or any instrument or weapon of the kind commonly known as a  blackjack, slungshot, billy, sandclub, sap, or sandbag.
> (b)Subdivision (a) does not apply to any of the following:
> .....
> ...


Heh!
Funny story:
When I got out of the Army I was riding Greyhound to Fresno from Fort Lewis. We had a 2 hour layover in Sacramento, where I was calmly standing outside the bus station smoking when two policemen approached me with their hands on their sidearms.
They asked what I had in my briefcase, which was sitting at my feet. Without opening it, I gave them a detailed list of its contents off the top of my head, finishing with, "oh, so, someone saw the dummy grenade and called the cops?"
Yeah, someone saw it when I went into my briefcase for a granola bar... The cops left amused after looking at it and seeing the gaping hole in the bottom of it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Trust me, they're so shocked to find anyone moving *to* Michigan, they have no complaints about where they come from. And I have no fear of Californians ever wanting to live here.



having fled from Wisconsin to California, yeah, you're right about that.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 16, 2012)

Anywhere they measure snow in feet is unfit for habitation


----------



## blindsage (Nov 16, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, where are all the 2nd amendment people for things like this?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 17, 2012)

blindsage said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, where are all the 2nd amendment people for things like this?



In my experience, most Californians think of violence as something gang members do. Any instrument of weaponry was generally thought of as evil. This is an excellent point. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Don (Nov 17, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> In my experience, most Californians think of violence as something gang members do. Any instrument of weaponry was generally thought of as evil. This is an excellent point.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


Which explains why Arnold, signed a ban on 50 caliber rifles in CA, regardless of the fact that one has NEVER been used in ONE crime here.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2012)

Nunchaku were illegal in NY when I was growing up. When I bought one under the counter from the local martial arts supply store the owner smiled and said, "No tax."


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> According to the story...did you read the story?



No just your initial post; then I went back and read the story just now.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 17, 2012)

The funny thing is, unless you've trained with them, and I don't mean just getting good at "twirling " them, if you really tried to hit someone with them, you would most likely hurt yourself just as bad if not worse.

And we all know, throwing stars will imbed in the skull.....if shot from a cannon.


----------



## Carol (Nov 17, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Anywhere they measure snow in feet is unfit for habitation



Totally disagree


----------



## lklawson (Nov 19, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> And you can thank...Ronald Reagan?  Yep, apparently the law was passed while he was Governor of California, and has never been repealed.  It's legal to own them ONLY inside a dojo, nowhere else.  Private possession or carrying them is a felony in California.


They were already illegal as a variant of a Slungshot, said law dating back to the 19th Century.  This simply named 'chucks specifically.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Nov 19, 2012)

blindsage said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, where are all the 2nd amendment people for things like this?


In 1972, the NRA was pretty much the only org going and it didn't have near the clout that it does now.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## chinto (Nov 19, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Which explains why Arnold, signed a ban on 50 caliber rifles in CA, regardless of the fact that one has NEVER been used in ONE crime here.



Yep and now the california Swat clowns can not get their Barretts at least serviced of repaired.  Barret said if you can not have one as a honest citizen the cops can not either! I agree... the stupidity of california is legendary.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 19, 2012)

chinto said:


> Yep and now the california Swat clowns can not get their Barretts at least serviced of repaired.  Barret said if you can not have one as a honest citizen the cops can not either! I agree... the stupidity of california is legendary.



Yeah, We're all stupid clowns here in CA. Where are you from? Must be paradise. i was going to neg rep you for this but decided not to.


----------



## blindsage (Nov 20, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> In my experience, most Californians think of violence as something gang members do. Any instrument of weaponry was generally thought of as evil. This is an excellent point.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


If only it were just an issue in California, but they're not the only state than bans them.


----------



## blindsage (Nov 20, 2012)

lklawson said:


> In 1972, the NRA was pretty much the only org going and it didn't have near the clout that it does now.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


...and where are they now?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 20, 2012)

blindsage said:


> ...and where are they now?



NRA = National *Rifle* Association

You see the word 'nunchaku' in there somewhere?


----------



## lklawson (Nov 20, 2012)

blindsage said:


> ...and where are they now?


Hip deep in firearms legislation battles, thanks for asking.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## blindsage (Nov 20, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> NRA = National *Rifle* Association
> 
> You see the word 'nunchaku' in there somewhere?


Ohhh, I thought it was the Nunchaku and Rifle Association all this time .

But seriously, he brought the NRA into, not me.


----------



## blindsage (Nov 20, 2012)

lklawson said:


> Hip deep in firearms legislation battles, thanks for asking.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


Good thing too, since it's legal to carry firearms in most states, but not 'chucks, or swords, or large knives or anything that most martial arts train in.  I can see how their 2nd amendment interests are real broad.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 20, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> In my experience, most Californians think of violence as something gang members do. Any instrument of weaponry was generally thought of as evil. This is an excellent point.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2



not this Californian.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 20, 2012)

blindsage said:


> Good thing too, since it's legal to carry firearms in most states, but not 'chucks, or swords, or large knives or anything that most martial arts train in.  I can see how their 2nd amendment interests are real broad.



My understanding is that they do supply some level of financial support to other focused advocacy groups like Knife Rights.  And quite frankly I want the NRA advocating for firearms rather than splitting their attention to some esoteric martial arts weapon.


----------



## WaterGal (Nov 20, 2012)

yak sao said:


> The funny thing is, unless you've trained with them, and I don't mean just getting good at "twirling " them, if you really tried to hit someone with them, you would most likely hurt yourself just as bad if not worse.



Yeah, seriously, the number of times I've seen somebody hit themselves in the crotch on accident?  :uhyeah:  

Anybody who's really worried about dangerous criminals roving the streets with nunchaku has been watching too many kung fu movies.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 20, 2012)

Flying Crane said:


> not this Californian.


Nor this one


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Nor this one



Nor this native. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lklawson (Nov 21, 2012)

blindsage said:


> Good thing too, since it's legal to carry firearms in most states, but not 'chucks, or swords, or large knives or anything that most martial arts train in.  I can see how their 2nd amendment interests are real broad.


Then quite honestly, you are ill informed.

First, you should note that a significant fraction of actual NRA members are also advocates for any number of "weapons for self defense," most notably the knife, but also including sticks and such.

Second, you have apparently completely missed the fact that a fair number of NRA backed and/or NRA co-authored State bills, many of which have passed, have, in fact, broadened the language and definition of acceptable self-defense weapons.  This is most notably true of various Concealed Carry laws, many of which now include knives, expanding batons, and various other of the otherwise "banned" instruments.

However, this effort is hampered by several circumstances.  First, it is a State-by-State affair.  In most cases, each individual State's laws must be addressed.  Additionally, the NRA is first-and-foremost interested in specifically firearms rights.  Their, quite understandable, primary goal is expanding firearms rights.  If they can expand additional self-defense weapons along the way, that is good but secondary to their goal.  Further, because that is secondary to their goal, often times NRA backed bills will have to choose between which advances they may make, easing of firearms restrictions or easing of non-firearms restrictions.  This is a simple decision for the N*R*A.  Finally, it is pretty common for NRA backed/co-authored bills to include eased restrictions on non-firearms self defense weapons after the highest priority goals have been achieved in earlier legislation.

Living in Ohio, myself, I've seen this slow progression and all of the mule-muffins that must be passed first before a reasonable CC law is achieved.  Here in Ohio, for instance, the original CC law which passed included an insane requirement that the firearm being CCed must be exposed and plainly visible when the person was driving a car.  <boggle>  This was allegedly added in order to keep LEO's "safe" during a traffic stop, but everyone knows the real reason was just to make one more difficulty, one more hoop to jump through which might discourage people from CCing.  We in the Ohio firearms for self-defense community accepted that we would have to deal with this goofball restriction in order to get CC passed in the first place.  No one of us liked it.  It took around 2 years, ims, to finally get just that part "fixed."  And we still have a long way to go.  I'd love to have expanding batons, bowie knives, slungshot, brass knuckles, gravity knives, and all of the other stuff currently outlawed in Ohio code added to the list, but we just aren't there yet.

Of *course* the desired end point is "constitutional carry" for all self defense weapons, but geez, it's been an upward battle just to get this far.  And your complaint seems to be, "you guys ain't do'n it fast enough to suit me!"???

Well, gee willikers, friend.  Join or start and advocacy group yourself.  While I'm not familiar with any "Nunchuka Advocacy Group" I do know of one or two knife advocacy groups.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## rickster (Nov 21, 2012)

One point with weapons restriciton laws is aimed to curtail criminal activity.
But criminals are law breakers, how can a weapons law stop crime, if the person is going to break laws in the first place?

Another point is to control the quantity of weapons being distributed.
But, the popultion is massive, therefore weapons are going to reflect that percentage

Another point, is to instill fear and panic for those whom beleive that such laws will protect them.
This is a naive and gullable position. A law will not protect you. Only YOU can protect yourself


----------



## blindsage (Nov 21, 2012)

lklawson said:


> Then quite honestly, you are ill informed.
> 
> First, you should note that a significant fraction of actual NRA members are also advocates for any number of "weapons for self defense," most notably the knife, but also including sticks and such.
> 
> ...


You are correct, I have obviously not educated myself enough on this, or I would be aware of these things.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## WaterGal (Nov 22, 2012)

rickster said:


> One point with weapons restriciton laws is aimed to curtail criminal activity.
> But criminals are law breakers, how can a weapons law stop crime, if the person is going to break laws in the first place?
> 
> Another point is to control the quantity of weapons being distributed.
> But, the popultion is massive, therefore weapons are going to reflect that percentage



I believe the idea is to make it much harder for criminals to get weapons, so your first point because of your second point.  The problem in the US is that different states have different gun laws, and it's easy for someone really motivated to just go a state with lax laws and pick up a bunch of stuff and drive home, so this doesn't really work very well.


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 23, 2012)

I just can't picture a gang tossing their highly effective simi automatics and illegal automatics to take up arms with nanchuku.  Sociopath doesn't translate to stupid.  But I think legislator might. Maybe the easiest approach is to allow the ownership of nanchuku for hunting. Racoons, rabbits and other varmints when in season.

As an aside; in the early 70's Tadashi Yamashita came to a Michigan tournament to demonstrate nanchuku (he regularly appeared in Las Vegas at the time with a show).  California authorities would not let him board the airplane with the nanchucks so at the demo he used 2 belts taped together as nanchuku and was amazingly effective.


----------



## rickster (Nov 24, 2012)

WaterGal said:


> I believe the idea is to make it much harder for criminals to get weapons, so your first point because of your second point.  The problem in the US is that different states have different gun laws, and it's easy for someone really motivated to just go a state with lax laws and pick up a bunch of stuff and drive home, so this doesn't really work very well.



The idea is not to make it harder for criminals to get weapons. The idea is to make it harder for law-biding citizens to get weapons. There is a idea keeping guns out of the hands of law-biding citizens could lessen "the need" to purchase weapons. The idea is to lesson the need, thus lesson the manufacture, thus lessen the amount of weapons available.

Criminals get weapons easier than the "law-biding citizens"


----------



## chinto (Nov 24, 2012)

lklawson said:


> Then quite honestly, you are ill informed.
> 
> First, you should note that a significant fraction of actual NRA members are also advocates for any number of "weapons for self defense," most notably the knife, but also including sticks and such.
> 
> ...




not in my state, in my state any weapon that is not a hand gun is illegal if the blade is more then 3 1/2 inches long to carry concealed.  they do not usually push that blade length with a folder unless your accused of committing a felony with it.. like robbery. but you may not carry a fixed bladed knife with say a 6 inch blade on the other side from the pistol.. it is a concealed handgun license only.  I would love to see constitutional carry for all weapons and just hold those who misuse the any weapon responsible for their actions.


----------



## chinto (Nov 24, 2012)

rickster said:


> The idea is not to make it harder for criminals to get weapons. The idea is to make it harder for law-biding citizens to get weapons. There is a idea keeping guns out of the hands of law-biding citizens could lessen "the need" to purchase weapons. The idea is to lesson the need, thus lesson the manufacture, thus lessen the amount of weapons available.
> 
> Criminals get weapons easier than the "law-biding citizens"



of course! even on Okinawa when they had the most draconian weapons laws in the world the criminals always had weapons!!  weapon control has never worked!! never!! not historically and not now.  and if they try much that way in the USA I HOPE and PRAY for major RESISTANCE in every form!


----------



## Tames D (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey Chinto, 
Go back and read post #43. Since you're responding to others. Please respnond to my ****ing post!


----------



## chinto (Nov 26, 2012)

Tames D said:


> Yeah, We're all stupid clowns here in CA. Where are you from? Must be paradise. i was going to neg rep you for this but decided not to.



lol.. I was refering to the clowns in police who are so "no one but a cop should have any weapon!" group. I have relatives in Bazurkly! I have had a cop there actually tell me that!!!   sorry I missed this one some how in the last week or two.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 26, 2012)

chinto said:


> not in my state, in my state any weapon that is not a hand gun is illegal if the blade is more then 3 1/2 inches long to carry concealed.  they do not usually push that blade length with a folder unless your accused of committing a felony with it.. like robbery. but you may not carry a fixed bladed knife with say a 6 inch blade on the other side from the pistol.. it is a concealed handgun license only.  I would love to see constitutional carry for all weapons and just hold those who misuse the any weapon responsible for their actions.


Like I said, here in Ohio, the CCW license does not cover expanding batons &tc.  We, as a State, are late to the legal CC party.  I look on with jealousy at other States who's laws are less restrictive.  

But we're working on it.  ...slowly.  <sigh>

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 26, 2012)

Man, Illinois sucks. We can't carry hardly anything. We might be the only state in the union with no concealed carry law.


----------



## rickster (Nov 26, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Man, Illinois sucks. We can't carry hardly anything. We might be the only state in the union with no concealed carry law.



Blame that on the past IBMs


----------



## Tames D (Nov 27, 2012)

chinto said:


> lol.. I was refering to the clowns in police who are so "no one but a cop should have any weapon!" group. I have relatives in Bazurkly! I have had a cop there actually tell me that!!! sorry I missed this one some how in the last week or two.



I know where you're coming from on this and I agree. I just felt like giving you a bad time  . I'm allowed to call Californians clowns but you're not, LOL.


----------



## rickster (Nov 27, 2012)

Tames D said:


> I know where you're coming from on this and I agree. I just felt like giving you a bad time  . I'm allowed to call Californians clowns but you're not, LOL.



I realise this may have some weird reply, but what does a "Californian Clown" look like?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 27, 2012)

rickster said:


> Blame that on the past IBMs


What is an IBM?


----------



## rickster (Nov 27, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> What is an IBM?



I was wondering when someone would ask;
IBM= "Italian Business Men"

Slang for mobsters


----------

